

Ask HN: Are Facebook page likes broken? - fpvracing

Facebook wouldn&#x27;t allow us to change the title of our page when we changed the name of our startup, so we created a new page.<p>We changed the cover picture to a big sign redirecting people to the new page. See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;fpvracing<p>We&#x27;ve posted daily updates trying to redirect people to the new page.<p>We&#x27;ve basically started begging people to not like the page.<p>And yet, they keep coming. The page is still getting likes at essentially the same rate it was before.<p>I&#x27;m genuinely curious what&#x27;s going on here. Are people just liking the page without even looking at it? Is the reach of Facebook pages so miserable now that nobody is seeing our daily redirection posts?
======
pki
They are probably liking off recommendations on the side or otherwise that
show avatar at best

not actually visintg ou apage

------
mxmbt
Hm...did you pay to promote the page some time before?

